
A Fight for Men’s Rights in California Courts - rbanffy
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/13/style/mens-rights-movement.html
======
arprocter
While the Super Bowl ad they mentioned in the article was tongue in cheek, I
was recently discussing with my SO how a gender flipped version of this[0]
which seemed to pop up every time I turned on the TV recently would never be
allowed

[0][https://www.ispot.tv/ad/wjbM/optimum-locked-out-of-hotel-
roo...](https://www.ispot.tv/ad/wjbM/optimum-locked-out-of-hotel-room-
featuring-cristiano-ronaldo)

------
rgrieselhuber
Paternity fraud could be solved easily by mandatory paternity tests upon
birth.

~~~
tathougies
Paternity tests are accurate, but they are not 100% accurate. Firstly, there's
simple incorrect calls. Then, there's a variety of conditions (for example
mosaicism) that could cause a man's blood cells to have a different DNA
pattern than his skin cells.

Finally, paternity tests are useless in the presence of identical twin men. A
twin is not responsible legally for the children of his twin brother. What
matters is who had sex with the mother. Any system needs to have ways to solve
this.

Personally, I think we should look towards the most well-tested paternity
system -- marriage (and the accompanying social stigma of adultery) -- for
advice on how to move forward. Paternity tests can be a part of that, but they
are not the panacea you make them out to be, including relatively common
situations.

~~~
394549
>> Paternity fraud could be solved easily by mandatory paternity tests upon
birth.

> Paternity tests are accurate, but they are not 100% accurate.

I think most people would consider the problem solved if they were 99%
accurate. Also, like all medical tests, a adverse result would require further
follow up for confirmation to rule out potentially confounding factors.

~~~
tathougies
I think there's a major issue in normalizing this after birth. If taken to its
logical extreme, no man would have immediate absolute indisputable parental
rights upon birth. That seems unfair too.

------
laurex
Interesting that they're going after "ladies nights" which aren't exactly
emblematic of "safe spaces." My impression is that offering women free entry
is largely an overall economic decision based on the logic that social spaces
like nightclubs will be more attractive to "spenders" (i.e. men) if there are
more women there. Interesting to see what would happen to overall culture in
that world if entrance fee parity was enforced.

------
Semirhage
#MeToo is a hashtag women are encouraged to use as a way to share personal
stories of _sexual violence_ though. I’m not seeing the equivalent here.

[https://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2018/07/is...](https://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2018/07/is-
metoo-too-big/564275/)

~~~
naasking
#MeToo is hardly mentioned in the article, so I'm not sure why you expected to
see some kind of equivalent.

~~~
Semirhage
The title is a clear play on the hashtag.

~~~
naasking
And you object to journalists using "clever" titles based on trending topics?
I mean, that's probably 90% of headlines. Or do you just find this one
particularly objectionable for some reason?

------
johnny313
This comes off like an attempt to turn a set of perceived slights into an
issue of discrimination. "Men's rights" groups mostly seem to be a reaction
against attempts to address institutionalized misogyny. Why is it hard to
acknowledge that society has been and still is biased in favor of white men?
(disclaimer: I am a white man)

~~~
manfredo
I don't think trying to eliminate policies that discriminate against men is
denying that men have privileges. Simply because one group suffers from
discrimination more than another shouldn't be a justification to turn around
and discriminate the latter. I am Hispanic myself, and I would cringe just as
hard at a "Latinx only" sign as I would a "Whites only" one.

~~~
johnny313
You make a fair point. I don't mean to imply discrimination is appropriate in
any context, just that groups in power can sometimes frame threats to their
privilege as examples of discrimination as a way to resist change [0].

[0] In the Name of Equal Rights: “Special” Rights and the Politics of
Resentment in Post–Civil Rights America
[https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1111/j.1540-5893....](https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1111/j.1540-5893.2005.00243.x)

~~~
manfredo
But this is clearly not even remotely the case in this story. All of the
defendants covered in the story had explicitly discriminatory policies. What
motivated you to write that groups seeking to eliminate inequalities that harm
men "mostly seem to be a reaction against attempts to address
institutionalized misogyny" in response to this story? Why did you feel this
was remotely relevant to bring up in response to explicit discrimination?

